
A Barclays exec who went to prison for LIBOR-rigging breaks his silence - mathattack
http://www.businessinsider.com/alex-pabon-interview-libor-fixing-2017-4
======
osullivj
"that he knew changing the LIBOR number affected the valuations of swaps — a
type of credit derivative based on interest rates". Wrong! The men convicted
of Libor manipulation were all interest rate swap traders, so the swaps at
issue are interest rate derivatives, not credit derivatives.

